# 2004 GEM E825 Neighborhood Electric Vehicle Car + doors



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $3,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Jun-23-2010 15:00:00 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $5,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

